# Frailuco en acción



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello

Today I was fortunate to share a fun morning with my great friend Frailuco  , Spain championship this close and have to practice :target: (I not be able to attend), and we always use various slingshots, already know this is crazy! , but currently your favourites are two Bill Hays :wub: and PPMG of aluminum, these are those who go to the competition, I see you ready for action, today to my I touch to do sparring. :lol:

There are some videos - :wave:

---- 




----




----




----




Hola

Hoy tuve la suerte de compartir con mi gran amigo Frailuco una mañana divertida , el Campeonato de España esta cerca y hay que practicar ( yo no podré asistir ) , como siempre utilizamos varios tirachinas , ya saben esto es una locura !! , pero en estos momentos sus preferidos son , dos Bill Hays y PPMG de aluminio , estos serán los que vallan a la competición , yo le veo preparado para la acción , hoy a mi me toco hacer de Sparring .


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I am aware of the facts, give the man his Badge h34r: -_- h34r:

Felicidades Frailuco!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Un grade augurio de buena suerte a Frailuco por el campeonato!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting! Alf, you should be shooting for some badges.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Peter Recuas said:


> I am aware of the facts, give the man his Badge h34r: -_- h34r:
> 
> Felicidades Frailuco!


  Thank you very much Peter, Frailuco is a machine.



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Un grade augurio de buena suerte a Frailuco por el campeonato!!!


  Is ready, very nice for your support



Charles said:


> Very nice shooting! Alf, you should be shooting for some badges.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you Lord Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Tell him to make some videos of campeonato sessions!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

